# Best Incubator?



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Hi 
I'm wondering what the best reptile incubator on the market is? For a hobbiest, not a large scale breeder.
Thanks for your imput :2thumb:


----------



## markhill

Hova-bators and Herp-nurseries are popular.

Many people choose to make their own using a polystyrene box and heat mat or a fridge converted into an incubator.

Both very easy to do and there's threads of how to make both on here somewhere.


----------



## emmabee

markhill said:


> Hova-bators and Herp-nurseries are popular.
> 
> Many people choose to make their own using a polystyrene box and heat mat or a fridge converted into an incubator.
> 
> Both very easy to do and there's threads of how to make both on here somewhere.


is this because its cheaper to make your own and you can make it to suit your needs or because the bought incubators arent as good?
i will be in the market for one this year and im a bit scared of making my own!


----------



## markhill

emmabee said:


> is this because its cheaper to make your own and you can make it to suit your needs or because the bought incubators arent as good?
> i will be in the market for one this year and im a bit scared of making my own!


Not sure, I can only speak for myself.

Hova-bators and Herp-Nurseries are good for one clutch, the only incubators I've seen available for multiple clutches are the likes of Pro-racks at £600+ a piece.
I cant afford that so an old fridge form the tip, or in my case a larder freezer from someone up the road who was throwing it away, with all the gumpf stripped out and a few heat mats and stat added is the perfect way forward.


----------



## koyotee3

:2thumb:juragon pro incubators,takes all the worry out of watching every 5 mins,all you do is add water when needed:2thumb:


----------



## bigal4ever

you may find this thread interesting, im trying the method described with my corn eggs next year 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/306831-polybox-corn-snake-eggs-50-a-2.html


----------



## corny girl

You could even convert a viv into an incubator, just a heat mat on the floor & a shelf or two & away you go :2thumb:.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

I'd rather buy something than try to make one tbh. I like the whole get it out the box, plug it in and away you go approach best :2thumb:


----------

